# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  أصنع نسخه احتياطيه من رسائلك بكلمة مرور

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد** :-* لعمل نسخة من الرسائل الداخلة والخارجة    نسخة من الرسائل الداخلة  نسخة من الرسائل الخارجة  تسجيل معلومات كاملة عن الرسالة كالتاريخ والوقت ورقم الهاتف  نسخ احتياطي للرسائل الى ملف نصي  نسخ احتياطي الى ملفاتhtml,csv,xml  تصدير الرسائل بواسطة البلوتوت والاشعة تحت الحمراء ورسائل الملتيميديا  تحديد قدرة الاحتواء لقاعدة البيانات  وضع كلمة سر  قدرة العمل مع برنامج power    صورة البرنامج :_   الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه:_  Message Mirror Standard Edition is shareware and provides much more  features than lite edtion. You may use and distribute it as it is.  Before you purchased a commercial license, the software is limited to  store up to 5 short messages when you activate the mirroring service.    To remove trial limitations on standard edition you need to purchase a  commercial license. We will send the commercial license to you by email  in 1 business day upon payment received. The license file is generated  from the unique IMEI you provided. The license file is only allowed to  be used on the device it is licensed for. The license can NOT be  retrieved or applied to other devices.      Compatible Device:    Message Mirror Standard Edition (v1.10) Nokia E50, E51, E60, E61, E62,  E65, E70, E90, N71, N73, N75, N76, N77, N80, N81, N82, N91, N92, N93,  N95, 3250, 5500, 5700, 6110, 6120, 6121, 6290  Samsung SGH-i400, SGH-i450, SGH-i520, SGH-i550, SGH-i560, LG KS10    My Special Thanks to Dansco.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

